# My first DCC install



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I am starting on my first decoder installation. I have about a half dozen ready-to-run DCC locos, so I thought I had enough experience to do my own. I have second thoughts.

I purchased the TCS diesel with a KeepAlive module from Tony’s Train Exchange to go into an Athearn blue box GP38-2. I have the motor properly re-mounted to accept DCC power. 

I am stumped as to where to start. The diagram in the instructions does not resemble the decoder very much. The instructions say to go to the website, but they mostly plug and unplug and make adjustments to a model that is already completed. I found some Youtube videos, but the guys have strong accents and I have not found one guy speaking straight up English yet. 

I live in a small town, so there is no local help. I know how to solder and strip wires.

Can anyone recommend a video that says in plain language which wire colors are for the track pickup and so forth and which wires control the lights? And what are all of the remaining wires for?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it should have come with some kind of manual ??
failing that .. here's a link that should explain wire colors
https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/203839315-Decoder-Function-Output-Color-Code


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Warren,

Thanks. That was most helpful.

As far as the decoder I got, several people posted that Tony's Train Exchange could get me started. They said sure, we have just what you need. I trusted them.

I also ordered a Keep Alive.

I just received a maze of loose wires in the package with no instructions.

I am not bad mouthing Tony's. I am just saying it is harder than people talk, especially the first time around.

Thanks again, Bill


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mister Bill said:


> Warren,
> 
> Thanks. That was most helpful.
> 
> ...


The folks at Tony's didn't deliberately sell you something confusing. They probably didn't understand what your level of expertise was. Or the fact that you had no experience with the wiring.

Personally, I can solder OK, but I prefer not to do it on those tiny PC boards in what are sometimes awkward locations. I buy the decoders with the plug already installed as others have suggested. Plugging is much easier than soldering.

See what kind of a plug you need, and contact Tony's again for a decoder with the proper plug already attached. Many also have a plug for a capacitor as well. They may even let you exchange the other decoder(s).


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

The second line in the original post states that it is going into an Athearn blue box GP38-2 which don't come equipped with any type of dcc ready plug. That is why the OP needs help.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

He does a real good job explaining it here:


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rickbz28 said:


> The second line in the original post states that it is going into an Athearn blue box GP38-2 which don't come equipped with any type of dcc ready plug. That is why the OP needs help.


I see that now. I missed it in the discussion of DCC ready locos.

In this case, it's worth finding a place to send it to. I'm lucky to have a place nearby,


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Athearn BB locomotives are probably the easiest loco's for a beginner to hardwire a DCC decoder into. Watch the video and go for it!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My first install was on a athearn BB. I watched so many videos that when I did it,
it was like I had done it many times. It all went well. A manual should have come with the decoder that says what each color wire is for. Its a great feeling when you convert a 
DC loco to DCC. And it works!!! The manual will also tell what each CV is for. Many CVs
are standard with every decoder but not all.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I got it done!

There were some complications. 

While still DC, I had installed a can motor and lights and flashers from Richmond Controls that I wanted to carryover.

Also, I added a Keep Alive and sound (sugar cube).

No one video covered everything. Sometimes they would come close but the part I was interested in was covered up or they spoke with such an accent that I could not understand.

It was frustrating.

I just put on a test tract and fiddled with things a wire at a time until I got that part working and then I went on to the next. I lopped off more wires than I kept. That was the hard part.

Bill


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

glad that you got it installed okay


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The next one will be even easier!


----------

